# AKFF Legend #10 - Kraley



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWFUausABbTf4QAQe+f/+r//zuq////wQAAIYBAAYBc8sKpQFAApR2+uM8RuM5mZJ1vbh4PdzBgLld7nW8671qCi61LWo7Y9z3vFevdpQRN2DTRAmmmQETIj0TITRpoNDMoGjQaaMmgGqfoCaCEJpNNKPRMnqGnlAyaeo00ADQDQDU9NE0SnqZE2kNqMI/UTQAMgaAAGRoASnpIQgmknpPVP1E/UJiMQZD0QD1ABoaNAHDTTBDIaaZGTCAaaAMJo0yYAEDQSIggFM1NGiNMk00yn6JPTEQaBpoyGgGmnQ+dTElPrn5bqIV/BqKIiD5SobA0iC0teaQBEp+zA0mUx5QqjywZPp/Yev9Z1wPWR7vZl1Rfzy9tbvbOvfmKl5xMPXEyZ+ElwO6WRmHUpfS6F4XP8+1x0kY++gahZcnYkfFlA5OCZSmJFoR+j9/qSMShATj/uacF7wuHwhyYYYDJspFgqFeWjNf1ZA71ZCJs5l0RW69otauUhX3amvhqnfLcDEjDDEaXLDP1K5zbdoc+/3JfPEa0yqSRz83pTif7KINxM8dnD55Rb/IrgqipEyBwuUVjFNebMQdkFm2NrVDFgz2p7eu3wQhvqF6XDDxa449p3xMXMmAQwQFRanvMJOLS4K7nXmhdZOTEBhBdVi/bmyEPbDLNcZRUM+SDdeFtPO8iRaw8KY1qRzTHN1fSvjSXibr87IdGroAmRKrCdN38t2gRmB4YLbg4rXMa+adWeukiF/FbOs2LmRpJO3S62EZB2WTKJZq9eiTB8otmuan+Wnfjz11GH4Np5Rn5VuEB4db10Ut5lNq7ypICZ46Vq+Wul8Tts+d3dqSZ3sjnRF7Jxt4JW9sYtZUw9rHsd7FKOLoLNyqnN7ArawRiLP8qrVU1lnJConeI3ToZlxLou/Fi3R2ZMXNQqG/sAdbI/mzbW44NP6jFjpQ7MgRGCbkPSIUZO0sr4jLIDggkQtcYv4zpLZxSSwScbrufyP9uOPKzrgjsyexnx0Gu0vHbLMQvUJ18gm++utOPSlzZsalqePBPPHD3mUvZ/Tu7ZxkHRGYu0v7sP1w0wnXwKNp1G1n3ZdO5cIPtFIXL3jfdrbM8bre2jNXNtXRLfB0VYlO8jeEeE0QgIGGDrZaVIQEYGlYO25WDaMwy0kC0vHFSNXQRe6V5K41uk608V7FYX4vNrOSvnh3Lv+YjM9PCufNknFo4jt2Yyi8eueDMr4Yrt1TBuqR47zOcJKeB4zUVIDRvuW1bVCOJWRbr6uc8zE6wqJmYMDSjPnTXisIkuq1oNa1kK8SHp6ZU2J8O4d4dD2ymIq7TugPKp3PHRop7p6t9RmyrIXCItdMtr0zUoVS1nULMJN0fWl6N34b4s2NNZomw1izCz9jF1aN3K+uEJepTaTQNJ5FRdM5oYtgWUoQVVZRdU4vgLzVPi82FjcTFsoQylLovsOaEKmu4F9N4yE17M+Z3bNbHYo3osju27qNy9iSqpJfyQBGaztLOO8ol6d3YN1DMpWWi0uYX4brIfmZTxpLd8dbyfGrZGe6FimbswkWNo37nBjCQKadAWN9t6hxZzhDmnrpdYxnlOr2rl1fvCMvh0wVbXfD0ApFKgtDBsv7p8V7Hm2U5VGOoDFOQ7QXrMnYwktv9cVIpKSvlx8iyG2G/v569nlGNB2Rvu2k4S816p29d9twxHSepUVyPO9VJLAcinH2J2DemOUXx84xGPH1sF5ghPwM3wykkVJ5jtxREQJ4tu+jLJgqyLg5Slqoj5EijbnLqfu7y13zWmWK+u7T8dD7Rz3AdVzGMu0J7X6+vtfnVlG5tchh4G2nWgj18qYrG8uti7vqPnvi0JjJYrKwl22Wl57t86smfxyrCmHM0UJWHX2d31zYNn4fF4ht4wBtSfLo4u6AA5Bpqd/l8PeI6u0+H+ULpaQcTzHjwAvUK3pCOqQPYufV2HCv38/kEShOhsx9KkMqemAb3Crw8jpeFW2CrewKuLql22QAkqggY4QsL3CTa30j0MfLjcHMrRSinSw6tJuLA187rTfRPuMUExYnHXPZvqBBKTo+DuFXCQMKB94wVgKkYZpZRDaYINCCMMsJrz9v2voOBGcfPeDv+T39Vcw9TXrBqzj1zJo02mwgtX10fpNG/V4x7OmcaYDtxxb0A7/w3N0HzOjY02GrKstr1GZWj6GofzqvKyw2+GqJU/7JSULSNC0fvhBargkYn3KouudU3StC16trvU8LC7P7S7GB9NUQrq4fq9+fBiCJX1f5u/xsTkhBhBDhjimMrvf4I7mhv7wXJnxap7X7M0gNPQijbF94Q0k/hf6forwYn8c/j8Kgs/joFq4nZy/e0l52lzYvczzzAKrFbT2/CP2PgWD9H/PxkLD0uIUT7/y1sETAiApGNosgNiv0ivzu/JwPnQTfYcWiUZZ1VZ73ExKUSwlUfUET4ExGJHhADgNu0eihmyNmxKD7mSboDRw7QokU4A48wEbzMXTChqbZ0UbqCJIBTZ4uH0HuBeI919nAmdypuLuCs+Ck/3uWLtIoAnofIYgyzkqU8v+/jNreSbbaoltj8Hs2sOGuLhjF5CoQsHhYowwRg8NtCSnZU1wX16c60vrivJARnyBECcf754MHcK8oKwjPau2lrt06Gs1z0c+m9dY4k1s3I096QKFURWruFWIEy60HIDu6L6weGwlQPXzl1bd7IXiq9EdlkNPUgTggTa6eHU2hCQ9kd6Il6wLHiXO1Q7juRvw8YRCQ/vDaMIsbCvN46c/J08Ug6kg6zibDD1PNl/5eqUNobF3MFhZKBbSoK0gtp3qFEhBEFxhKNoyZWOM6wVsNGkgV7jpS4gtvm1W2JoVNjFfodaaUqI73ezjaX51y47x3N5MRU8+AOHi8FliIU41m0QpUTSn+msrBFKs1741iMWdrS9LAuzqYi7Fllg2wtEcTYmV9lkYFa3Q+6Kl1tWcXiGazirq2lgltEQRREW4eDLqLpFNXDSKGW7kVC3N4TWcn4JKDGVSEZYl3IeByJGR3b3q5dkQBInyVBeBBvz1gyQFma1hxdYaTJ7uXFRNXnXHFcbFbiUYYMO43iwymeWDMokmIio5OLjzbRvh3VXe8je3MzPSrUg5KXETE7DWqK4MNyA6oUaI0woeFMrzQ4QdQtq8EqjrbqwvHdfn8YmMXvBz3vDw/ouwooRY7QhROGTDvsppOgbchwjB+dm2UjhU8mSSMqjbo8wi7baRLnRKzG8jDYVbycvFNZo5wBhR8D6ywvuuocWKUeTTNshGynY1yx6PeB1K7ZSuUT2a64L3hcq20XV3hxouSvCiwWFzfMQJ72SklSRAuIF8vfUbsPlJ+SqUeBNaqKqou1tV2KHKK8i6XmLa6yIam9W2V7XY3vDsnKpaBtxzpDPhxncSC5cmaoU+S/GYN2vI2kKGw+BLBhTBRcdsgit6jERQrGMaqXsH0qEcPbDo4qmk5pPJXEhgUUlyqxBew04cgaetoEvoLDne9wwPHeA6cghEs1uVclGpTd2CV8ZpuVIICDEN/d02eOaz53wz4cIVWx6xIMkwr6MSu2DjijxaFVQLB9vsnI6fhCBcQGkyDbHftDLaxvfYRWTgzIA3YeCxnlnMH2O5RkYdUS5EePaANAr6GyB2FFhvIs+/jhD6DtmgehhYewR0VweoyHae7sRvzuSFLaPsOUE+GxHXwsjFEUox9E0jfDXYLNHiwWrbAM94X3EmdywH2I33qBZqo2mYGwGRVTEKvirFGBr1Q22hH3NdIMCoPDCEsAGHz6QB7DY5SLCchCIaGxJHeuYF7FY7LBrPt7rzQIqpitK0XXu1u00LS+m8DbB1Fo3zC0xWZubkx73p7dz2cLTGDHF22C21SxuWSSWXGJnVEC6ZtUJXyaJRefjaPsMVipUaBpiiEHFANfWhEFBEqhREUAWhSiNBEpSSomdWV5JrYWJGUtaliS6GnImnbNXk+iXXqd8ldjgNIChwshpsHMRaR4koXLk2Q7jBRWSYwtLojoQMVkH0BRfaMpbt39FI88D07IjguonvV7dkcUBxiI8Vt2JAB4ipBAmI+JevmXDr1xCZYOySqCpfmoURtUJilMEg+TlmDvwHUgfeKfEyeUpXq2vLTkHWOYjkrdOl6mnKEfNdd40O0BIfUHMtWKtWKDUgIoc6ldIxqXXPLeWefncBfAb9+1HvD36dBeaQtvTQaCSHKJ+KpD6Icz6h5IoTwcPZ16YizbcZeWloJJN6oKXBaSaMlrRsjALRAD0RfFBZgwQNXXKOidWDaDg5OIZ5YtNmmusCzswbZ8WkQMbbHXDyY54JHcxBoHRllPDPX++/meGWIuIIJRFITyGm/bSQpOxGgQDdLUZPdfK+laIHTEThEMOUMG8jWTHg+vxjBdyhcCS+eNENhvXrIEFDsodmgs2hwtW9BTIi4fEAliKvwZq6hBxyQGjr3HOsGzmsl/nmnnqcsWorIQ7QUnVJI3cuo0pGMPAn2um+Om4ZyS68eVt83atZEwIVVIVb0dqAV2FOWEIGS7SSlBZlCgLwgK5DGkefM4x5QqU5nDY000XZ9ba/K0bPfPlvZDleBLsNs1R6phsycuUo4+2dO/Su2JMbQdhrBbU1wgiPjdgroD6e6j0ae1gvlA12ZAh38UVSGQzwbZxea2uUIbmYcoORRowb3gF5nRlzEV3hVcsqMXMlssbLtkqRTCKNd+idu8oVztxDElkCYGKIa3rrRVZ3WCvHCSGGzQWnXfcjXWs8s6OKartoz82+xvmmFyXZZbFknizWS7damBmyTI6kuMrNLcy1FuNTMyYKUdXLpWOtQjjCjcLblYjZrBnDgmR9MghnXsPLGLbTatJlidLkbmG7oWiubbQtWJVtphqMkuYsMIt1VtQ3DZDmk1UtO17Tu4y6q+AFb2spWDQkNpClAe29DPNLpci4lcT3LM5gZ0GAvTWexCDY8vL5oVtXYhtbxtLkJJVKKw3tmFxKtKAtLw1BhjFrdYhKuYxVEogVuV1iOM6kAqZQVkhJsDRoqws0qSSEk+VlPANvR3BGyEfClIplI9LRqh4AR8Dt19rXgIgmVip7eOCxV01wkyuY8ntp54RMxgcTB1crhBHZDGcboNcw5otZYNCRhVbXcYKF59/yt6X6PQbGWVsCEcMkFnYYrLBdOK9LL7CzNQiZUHor5QwCqDWPDPX2jMRpeDWKrG42WHa32Gu/EMB8TRWjnj5+k7mdRkr1SSHiGHwvjsejcXbPWg+pgF8dUzjxBjUcOgGO+dm4QdURz8OHAJFUKISBO5UkcYdsCbO0z5NxuIUpTvpfVLHjizIeX6zoEe9cwNsGetxg48WCkyj0x4W5FQ+V/ODRvXo+IC80K802zgvhbZSlhwct7xRnUkdilEeqhtqZ2ItdmDDkwpox0ZFqJjCecBSq1/TibSQ7oSDYMuZthbLsxeMYqFkIuEmGRmFVqeUNZhkz1h8CeOM790L/N93Rj4u6vLn7HTbYfP37Md6FdVtZJRLhYtyrkbG3qwCsUBBpcMxxsKYAgH3yFhuTV2pU2neApXWXgk3GQsMQiTo2mmUE4BZWPlm5QPmrZlad11rBu8r2sWlQva7hG21Sxl4+DRtwV0HJ7HLSeG3c8sJ0iKvSMpu2wPRWBplysKordQg1QjTQHHHPOE3ko5S7o573nGfIRid0SWUuyqyz6XvFj0cHuIigugzm5fabQcZZUV5GHv1Yz5KmUizK0sIsgr4uVvWc74bSIkbAmrNpvbCT3insV3Wa1Gxj3Fz25uvS0Ojvi7s4gtvywj2zUsq4tNaK8vwtB2olKLiLJrOT+UuGZAiewtBl0zxG8+0iG6XX0wQic3BgF4uSzKlEZSZIy1gaqjbB1qlx5utZ5pDGhrjfWXgTN7suMK8GNA6wNFm/OYkDeVp4ReL074Zmr4hh0XZhzn2bxVxblbnFYeSHc7nMGc+UhCZVKKjxJoYsWL6ENXvwxiXENbe960M66ZuCu5vdeeTa+B0kzNqTBgi5vVhs5TEJOHa3k3CRF6hnaNpwiqrC1hFlAaoLLpILCNKq04vNweXSRt5YxlXDp3G12S3lLMGtBysOx2XYgZNjQ+MOFAoI2kCYJZmvSSDJmQuACNZN5BjTbabbsVxlCwo9xC38Oi6vq/craW0QaU5Pcc6LqJDoxczPEZDbBqx6XeSHV+fhwtdulLHC8BZZYZozZsw+1kNF6X1Qf4YgS3Yi40DGdzQeDN31slhls9Iz04yuCGWGnjeq2Czwjw1rFje+XJu1xsVic7fZnJ7VtLjIwnO4KWkk2qspT0ImivRxBKuIcJ3Bu8BI5O3TUrbN2VGUHlWqISFUhrVwchGgYmEOlyLxF+h00wum0PPt0AWTMtvxGtOODYvC8fDDwuPEsLIv49y6QuWEZ8eCMGC8LHsi9LYyJl0eWhQxe8N3lU5xxlLV/JRBv6cjRgU9U7sDg8R/JPZ6NdBPXNfd+jxJpPDx79lp5yNKKEVK9fp3yZ7avy6696e7rEGmQIi0NyYDmDmkcQZgyYRq+Wfk8qP+a3z2hZwYXirWvhAigWrUp7aoDtanylZRdlRoqnQYJ+qBeZo+4+v3SLFgeLQa45JQzOmbSDjZLoAgC0jae1kUp48lMw0FWkF2+EN8SwDJ2pKWoQLTyzmYp1iHURJDmiSQpbeUy5rVjN69RnGBsT2Ta3X5Z3YI9FPzrOqONjDXLySWBB4WWrFThkSmz8gR+QIwAt8mOfPHIX/xdyRThQkGFUausA=


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Great Post! ;-)

*edit* I agree wholeheartedly


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I've never been on the end of a stream of Ken's vitriol, but the threat of it hangs over this joint like the sword of Damocles. At least it will be easier to see him coming with that big gold guppy in place! Congrats mate!


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

Childrens Party Clown..........................Wow :shock: :lol:


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Long overdue 

BIG congrats Ken - I enjoy your scribblings

Cheers

dave


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

This sets a terrible example and frankly you should all be ashamed of yourselves


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Unfortunately Ken can't be with us tonight as he has just been banned.
I'm sure he would want us to continue the party though. :lol:

Congrats cobba.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations Ken.

Party clown hey?


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Big congrats to you Ken.
I always enjoy reading your posts, your intelligence bamboozles me sometimes, but its always fun. :lol:

Well deserved and overdue 8)


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Damn straight!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Kennny Cuttelfish, you champion , this gold fish in my opinion is long overdue and i am so pleased that you are now a Legend of the Forum officially , as you have been THE legend of the forum for many years . Your debating skills are Legend and you seem to have a handle on most things of interest , To say i am pleased is an understatement , Congratulations mate , i have wanted to see a gold fish under your name for quite some time now , and finally its there and so well deserved . I look forward to buying you a congratulatory beer at the earliest opportunity


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Congrats mate, you are the master of the Socratic method!


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

julian assange and ken stayed for a sleepover a few weeks ago.

both are worthy nominees for the nobel peace prize.

i enjoy reading their thought provoking leaks and posts.

my lab found this in the room they were sharing and julian swears it isnt his so i'll mail it to ken


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Ken
Congratulations on the award. Reading your biopic was far more interesting than watching the Oscars, by the sound of it. You have indeed contributed greatly to our forum since its inception many moons ago, and the good thing about your posts, is you managed to draw them out beyond 3 or 4 replies, just by frustrating the sh%^* out of people. Never one to back down from an argument, your sinning has become legendary on AKFF, and your banned posts lay like sun bleached bones in the AKFF elephants graveyard. Good on you for elevating the long lost art of debate to new levels. All the great Greek orators are looking down on you and smiling.
Please keep it up, mate. Oh..yes...and get Gatesy another rod, please!
Cheers


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Congratulations Ken and welcome. After meeting you and seeing you get multiple hookups in some of Sydneys trickiest inner city waterways, it stands without reason that the POWER of Pyrmont compels you! I hope you find your newest raft of legend type responsibilities highly rewarding. ;-)


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Congratulations young fellow  

You have certainly kept the moderators on thier toes ( perhaps trodden on a couple too :lol: ) All in good fun though!

Well done, cheers andybear


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Well Deserved. Congrats Mate.

Those Whitsunday photos sure bring back some fond memories.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Congrats Ken and thanks for all the sharp-wittedness over the years


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for all the great posts over the years ken.

Good to see you get a gold fish the work you have done for the forum over the years is appreciated by those of us bamboozled by techno speak thingies, see you at forster mate.

Cheers Dave


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Expecting mate's rates on all my children's parties from now on (he's great, all the kids want to leave early).

Nice work Ken.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

rawprawn said:


> Well Deserved. Congrats Mate.
> 
> Those Whitsunday photos sure bring back some fond memories.


Ah yes who could forget Ken and his rusty trumpet. :shock: JT was so scarred that he hasnt been back to AKFF since then..

Congrats Ken. It's been a pleasure knowing you, fishing with you, drinking VB's with you and comparing donuts at bream comps with you. A generous spirit who thrives on a good debate and is constantly seeking to learn. Your legend status is well deserved.

Now go get me a coffee yank. ;-)


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

Congrats Ken. Well deserved praise for a not so quiet member of the community.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Ken

Congrats on the award mate. I fear that the top secret special forum area reserved for Legends will never be the same, but what the hell!

Kev


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done Ken. Your critics would never appreciate the behind the scenes work you have performed on behalf of the forum at times. I learnt in the very early days not to start or attempt to win an argument with you. You remind me of an Eastern Brown snake, leave you alone and or admire you from afar and all is good in the world. What you don't do if you know what is good for you is poke you with a stick or otherwise antagonise you.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I've never [knowingly] gone awry of the kraley. Must be the like-minded yank bond. Although I've never been suspected or accused of being Canadian, either.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Well Ken it seems the water around Pyrmont have gold fish rewards, as well as your more regular bream results.


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Congratulations Ken,
This forum is all the richer for your presence.
May you bamboozle for many years to come.
Cheers Mal.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQyXUS8AAAEVgGAAAIAiANwAIAAxADAgGj1HNKBYHeLuSKcKEgGS6iXg


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I agree wholeheartedly


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Ken !!! Legend in his own mirage drive !!! Classic - I gave up kayak fishing years ago but stick around the forum for Ken !

When the aliens land and take over theyll look for Kens diplomacy and nouse to lead the way !

Well done.......

Hahhah fricken classic


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ken that was a great post , and just re-enforces my desire to see you get a Gold star under your name , sure there are some people that dont like what you write , but if they met Ken the man it would give them a new perspective on where you are coming from . Now give Gatesy back his rod :lol: :lol:


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Well deserved Ken - and such a great response. Always entertained and informed by your posts - and was genuinely pleased to see you back after your self imposed pause a couple of years back - always remember your post at that time which was all about how much this place meant to you. Very genuine, principled and well resourced - and this can be scary at times. Take care and congrats.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQvtC3sAAA/fgAAQUIGCEgQAgAo/7/5gIABoRR6mmhpkZH6iA9JoEU9DTU0ek0AAPUyN04ZP6FKpWG+6m2CayBlXb418IrUAfI3Qr+iXEkEwsTebReLHjQJLCshYHbUWIW0AedIT+NHYp7MmEDjGSWUBCJPxdyRThQkAvtC3sA==


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Keep it rolling Ken.

Major input, big history, Legend Status deserved. [when are you going to show me how to catch a fish?] On ya mate!


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Congrats Ken mate, although, and I can't believe no one else has mentioned it, but, man, you've sold out..... :twisted: :twisted: 
Catcha up the coast next week for an icey VB - drunk of course from a tasty aluminium can....
Best regards as always,
Greg


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

RedPhoenix said:


> good quality Psilocybin is always an icebreaker


Ken,
I may put you on grocery duty for Forster


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

StevenM said:


> leftieant said:
> 
> 
> > @stevenM - this is the Legend award, not Legend In Your Own Lunchbox award.
> ...


Its easy Steve just do what i do and breath FAT AIR


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Don't forget to drink heavy water.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

koich said:


> This sets a terrible example and frankly you should all be ashamed of yourselves


Watch out, you're next.

Congratulations of the post-humerous award Kraley.


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

well done ken.you have earned it and deserved it .

cheers wayne


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

at last at last!well deserved too!


----------



## Nofish (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice one!


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

I've got one word for you, Ken...

FORSTER

cheers,
Cid


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

I was wondering why you changed your Avatar to it's current incarnation.

No wonder Gatesy left for the Czech Republic - I too would leave any country where my so called mates threw my pole in the drink!

Seriously though, thanks / up yours for teaching me the joys / frustrations of bream fishing. I liken it to masturbating with a cheese grater - it seems interesting at first, maybe even a little titillating, but very quickly becomes one of the most painful experiences you could wish to enjoy!


----------



## GoManGo (Sep 2, 2010)

Well deserved recognition, way to go.


----------

